# Urgent help for new terrapin owner please!



## terryterra (Jun 23, 2012)

It has always been my dream to keep terrapins since I was young. I remember being 11 years old and going to blackpool tower and they had 4 huge turtles and I was mesmerised, ever since I have wanted terrapins and I am 23 now.

So today I went to the pet store were my partner bought her Hamster, she was looking for a new toy for the hamster and whilst browsing I spotted a small tank with two tiny terrapins in and fell in love. I started talking to the owner about how I'd always wanted some but thought they would be too expensive and too time consuming. He told me they were quite the opposite, he said they practically looked after themselves. I said I would do some research and perhaps come back for them. He said he would explain everything about them and I didn't need to research them and as I believe pet shop owners aren't famed for being hustlers I could trust him however since I got home I feel maybe this isn't the case. So after lengthy discussion I brought home 2 Terrapins, from my research I think they are "Yellow Belly" Terrapins.

He kept them in a tiny tank and said that would be ok for a few years however I said I wanted something bigger because I thought they looked cramped so he sold me an ex display tank that is reasonably large. However from research I feel maybe in a few months I may need larger.

I was told they would not need any kind of filter or light, just a raise area out of the water. However from my research it seems that they do need filters and lights but after hours of searching I still can't find any definitive idea of what I need. The lights all seems to need different compartments and bulbs some say the water needs a separate heater some say it doesn't. If somebody could reply with links to suitable products on Amazon I would be very grateful.

Also food is another area I am worried about. He gave me a small tub of dried pellets and prawns and other fishy looking things and said to give them some of them in the morning and evening and that would be all and occasionally treat them to some cooked ham or raw beef? Again from hours of research it seems there is more to it than this but again there are literally 1000s of different recommendations for food.

Also some people seem to mention adding minerals to the water?

Please please help! I am new so really need a lot of help, I want to make a serious go of looking after these two beautiful animals I can't afford to pay out extensive amounts to look after them but at the same time want to give them the best care I can. So any advice and reccomended products (amazon.col.uk links please) would be great thank you!

I'm really panicking that I've been completely miss informed about the care of these animals please help!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

pretty good care sheet on them here.
Terrapin Information UK


----------



## terryterra (Jun 23, 2012)

Dear Diablo,
Thank you for your reply, I have read this care sheet and quite a few others, but none seem to mention specific products or recommend any and they all suggest different feedings so I was hoping for specific product recommendation such as what kind of filter to buy and what kind of lamp/bulb.

Also what is important to feed them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

terryterra said:


> Dear Diablo,
> Thank you for your reply, I have read this care sheet and quite a few others, but none seem to mention specific products or recommend any and they all suggest different feedings so I was hoping for specific product recommendation such as what kind of filter to buy and what kind of lamp/bulb.
> 
> Also what is important to feed them.


that care sheet does mention specific products and probably some of the best on the market. as for filteration for the tank , many moons ago when i kept turtles i used an external fluval system however there are better ones on the market now that also provide filteration as well as heating.
setting up properly for turtles isn`t going to be cheap and you can`t cut corners.


----------



## Turtlelove (Sep 5, 2012)

I also have a yellow bellied slider and a red eared slider and they are still little but I already put them in a 75 gal. tank. I have a regular tank filter and it works perfectly also they need a basking area (dry area) you can find floating land areas in any pet store but when they get big you will need a big enough area for them both to fit on and chances are you are going to have to build 1 in your tank. thats what I am going to do. As far as food goes you can feed them shredded carrots collards and other types of greens. You can also buy turtle food in pet stores tetramin is a good brand. I have also used Wardley reptile sticks. But if yours are still little you would want to use small pellets or mini sticks so they are able to eat them without choking. Freeze dried shrimp or krill or crickets are good for treats. I feed mine about 3 times a day or when they act hungry. My turtles try to swim through the glass when they are hungry. On another subject make sure you have basking lamps for night and day. That will help with keeping the water at a good temp. Make sure it is aimed mainly at the basking area. You also want to use plants to because I have found they love playing in them and I also put in a small log for them to climb onto get out of the water if they want. Hope this helped If you have anymore questions and I am able to help you can message me personally. Good Luck


----------



## terryterra (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Just thought I would pop back a year on. It is almost a year to the day since my original panic fueled post and I'm very happy to say that both my little fellas are still alive and well in fact that's why I've come back to the forum, they've grown so much that I think it's time I bought them a new tank.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

This is mine I have had her for over 30 years she out grew her tank so is now in a pond outside and loving it


----------



## terryterra (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful Turtle, I live in a small flat so a pond isn't an option yet, but I am hoping when I'm old and ready to settle down I'd like a place with a pond so I can put my turtles out in the summer months. But I'd miss having them in the house, I love watching them and find myself sat staring for hours.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Would be great to see some pictures of your set up, I take it you got everything sorted regarding tank size/filter lighting/food etc?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## terryterra (Jun 23, 2012)

Once I've got the new tank up and running I'll get a few photos up.


----------



## L&d (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey I'm sorry to jump in on the post but my partner has brought home 2 little terrapins very lifeless and furry they are in a small tank there was other fish but not anymore. I have no idea where to start how much water should they have, what type they are , what food they should be eating any advice would be appreciated I have been reading online and still not 100% sure what is right/wrong for them pictures of them below


----------

